# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Infopath - configuration (web)?

## Brunoweb

Bonjour  tous, et flicitations pour ce super forum d'entraide. ::king:: 

J'ai commenc  crer un site Intranet avec MOSS et Office 2007. J'ai commenc  utiliser Infopath trs simplement et je voulais publier un formulaire en mode "web".

J'utilise l'assistant de Publication, et j'arrive sur un message d'information:

Ce modle de formulaire est activ pour le navigateur, mais il ne peut pas tre activ pour le navigateur sur le site slectionn. Raisons possibles:
1- Le serveur n'excute pas InfoPath Forms Services.
2- Les fonctionnalits requises ne sont pas disponibles dans la collection de sites.
3- Le paramtre de stratgie du serveur ne permet pas aux utilisateurs d'activer les modles de formulaire pour le navigateur.

1. Dans la gestion de l'intranet j'ai vrifier que Infopath tait configur.
2. Dans l'intranet, dans la collection de sites j'ai activ "Prise en charge d'InfoPath Forms Services".
3. Je ne sais pas ou aller pour vrifier le point 3 ou le configurer.

Est-ce que vous pourriez m'aider a trouv ou paramtrer les stratgie du serveur, et si possible comment le parametrer.
J'ai vu que l'on pouvais ajouter des services sur le serveur, mais il nous demande d'aller le chercher, est-ce que vous avez un nom de *.dll a m'indiquer que je puisse essayer?

Merci bien.

A bientt.

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Pour savoir si tu as activ form services il faut que tu ailles voir dans les features de ton site voir si c'est activ et aussi au niveau de l'administration centrale.

++

Thierry

----------


## Brunoweb

Bonjour, 

Merci pour ton aide Virgul, mais je me suis mal exprim a mon avis.

D'une part, j'utilise WSS 3.0 et non Moss. J'imagine que le droulement reste le mme.

Je suis aller dans les features de la collection de site, et la, c'est correctement activ. 
(Prise en charge d'Infopath Forms Services; Listes et pages associes Infopath Forms Services permettant d'activer le rendu ct serveur des formulaire)Active.

Dans l'administration centrale / gestion des applications:
Infopath Forms Services est prsent. Il est configur. 
Par contre il y a un menu Grer le proxy de services web, et la il n'y a aucune des 2 coches d'activer, dois-je les activer ?

Alors je retombe sur le premier point:
1- Le serveur n'excute pas Infopath forms services. Si tu peux m'indiquer ou vrifier ? 

Lorsque j'essaye de tlcharger un modle de formulaire par le lien dans l'administration centrale, je fais vrifier, et voici mon message d'erreur.
Le niveau de confiance restreint n'est pas pris en charge.

Merci d'avance.
++

Bruno.

----------


## Brunoweb

Bonjour,

Je me demandais est-ce que le fait que je travail sur un systme windows xp avec infopath et wss. (je ne suis pas directement sur le serveur) mais sur une machine reli au rseau.

Est-ce que Infopath ne remarquerais pas la liaison avec le form services qui est install sur le serveur et donc qui me pose problme pour crer des formulaire en mode web.

Merci pour votre aide.

Bruno

----------


## virgul

dsol je ne connais pas assez form service pour t'aider.. 

Mais ce que je peux te dire c'est que si tu as Infopath install sur ton PC ton formulaire s'ouvrira toujours avec Infopath et non Form Service.

----------


## WorkflowMan

ben sur form server quand tu publies ton formulaire depuis infopath , pour qu il soit ouvert depuis  un ie il doit etre valider par l admin du site ...
en fait la manip c est tu publie ton formulaire tu dois cocher la case "Activer ce formulaire pour qu il puisse etre remplie a l aide un navigateur"

tu le publies dans un endroit accessible depuis moss ( local oopa)
ensuite tu vas dans l administration centrale et tu ajoutes ce formulaire 

ah oui n oublie pas que ton formulaire doit etre en full trust ( niveau securite , et peut etre meme signe si par exemple il contient des Webservices )
voila en esperant avoir repondu 
++

----------


## MOSSpichu

Bonjour tout le monde mais j'ai un problme 

la case  cocher 
"Activer Ce Formulaire pour qu'il puisse tre rempli  l'aide d'un navigateur"
n'est pas accessible

donc je ne peux pas la cocher et j'ai aussi le mme message d'erreur .

j'ai essay plusieurs manires mais j'y arrive pas
merci de m'clairer ou bien de me donner une ide sur les tapes  faire pour que je puisse 
afficher mon formulaire infopath sur le navigateur.
je travaille sur MOSS 2007

merci de m'clairer je bloque depuis 2 semaines  ::cry::  ::cry:: 
cdt Salim0Shark

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Il faut aller dans "Outils / Options du formulaire / Compatibilit" et cocher "Crer un modle de formulaire pouvant tre ouvert dans le navigateur".

Cordialement.

----------


## MOSSpichu

rebonsoir je suis all vrifi et il se trouve que c'est coch mais a ne marche pas encore 

est ce que vous avez des ides

----------


## billout rm

Est ce que le site sur lequel vous voulez publier le formulaire:
comprend un site  sa racine? (gnralement il faut avoir sur la web app une collection de site  la racine).possde les fonctionnalits MOSS entreprise actives (dans les fonctionnalits de la collection de site il me semble)?Si cela ne marche toujours pas et pour tre vraiment sr qu'il s'agit d'un problme de site et non pas du formulaire, vous pouvez m'envoyer (en MP ou pice jointe de ce post) le formulaire et j'essaierai de le publier sur mon SharePoint en tant que formulaire web. 

Cordialement.

----------


## MOSSpichu

Bonjour 
je vois que vous tes matinale  ::ccool:: 

je confirme que tout est activ,
[img][/img]
moi je prsume  qu'il faudrait ajout un bout de code XML sur le fichier Web.config pour permettre de forcer l'affichage sur le navigateur sinon j'opte pour le faite que dans ma gestion des application de mon administration centrale il reste quelques configurations  faire (lesquelles je ne sais pas encore j'espre que vous m'aideriez)

----------


## MOSSpichu

bonjour
 je sais que j'en fais trop mais j'aimerais aussi vous parler de ce que je veux faire car j'aimerai bien prendre des conseils si possible pour ne pas m'loigner de ce que je cherche

en faite ma mission consiste en l'laboration d'une intranet qui servira  automatiser certaines tches comme par exemple les Notes de frais

un employ peut dsormais ouvrir une rubrique (Mes demandes  par exemple) danslaquelle il y aura notre formulaire infopath affich sur le navigateur bien sur ^^
il le renseigne et en l'envoyant il dclenche le workflow avec (en faite je compte rcuprer via une base SQL SERVER et envoyer vers la base sql server les donnes dans le formulaire)

----------


## billout rm

Rebonjour,

En fait, il n'y a pas tant de paramtrage que a pour utiliser form services.
A mon avis, vous avez correctement configur votre serveur MOSS.

Il faudrait que l'on vrifie que le formulaire fonctionne sur un autre environnement.
N'hsitez pas  me l'envoyer pour confirmation.

Quand  votre formulaire, cela ressemble trs fortement aux solutions que je mets en place (infopath form services, workflow WF, base de donnes).

N'hsitez pas pour plus de renseignements.

----------


## MOSSpichu

je pense que comme vous l'avez dit la configuration est bien faite
le seul problme c'est que mme lorsque je veux lancer mon formulaire de ma collection de site il s'ouvre avec Microsoft Infopath alors que normalement il s'ouvre sur le navigateur
est ce que a veut dire que mon formulaire n'est pas enregistr dans l'application? 
je doute que le lien que je mets dans XsnLocation de la webPart XmlFormView ne marche pas

si possible m'claircir avec des informations dtaills les tapes
pour faire la connexion de mon formulaire infopath  avec MOSS

----------


## billout rm

Alors maintenant, pour qu'il l'ouvre sans InfoPath mais avec form server, il y a 2 cas de figure:

1. si vous tes sur un formulaire publi directement dans la bibliothque de formulaire (cad non publi en mode administrateur), il faut uniquement: 
Aller dans la bibliothque de formulaires,Cliquer sur "Paramtrage",Cliquer sur "Paramtres avancs",Slectionner "Autoriser la gestion des types de contenu" et slectionner "Oui",Slectionner "Documents activs pour le navigateur", et slectionner "Afficher en tant que page web",

2. Si vous utilisez un formulaire publi en mode adminstrateur (cad dans l'administration centrale de sharepoint):
Aller dans la bibliothque de formulaires,Cliquer sur "Paramtrage",Cliquer sur "Paramtres avancs",Slectionner "Autoriser la gestion des types de contenu" et slectionner "Oui",Slectionner "Documents activs pour le navigateur", et slectionner "Afficher en tant que page web",Revenir dans le paramtrage de la bibliothque:cliquer sur "Ajouter  partir de types de contenu de site existants" dans la section "Types de contenu".Ajouter le type de contenu du formulaire,Supprimer l'ancien type de contenu formulaire.
 Cordialement.

----------


## MOSSpichu

Merci pour votre rponse, en faite tous ces paramtrages j'ai essay auparavant,
je viens de me rendre compte de la faute que j'ai commis, plutt de mon manque d'attention
j'ai oubli une fonctionnalit fondamentale




pour pouvoir dployer mes formulaires

----------


## fiesta

salut tout le monde, j'ai la mme erreur, et je ne parviens pas  la rsoudre, j'ai pas bien compris la solution.. merci pour votre aide  ::(:

----------

